
Rich Americans Aren't the Real Job Creators - admp
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/09/rich-americans-arent-the-real-job-creators/262833/
======
rm999
> Given this, it is counter-productive to build a tax system that
> asymmetrically benefits the people at the very top

I don't think anyone really argues for this, even the most conservative tax
plans I hear about are flat.

I think he may be thinking how capital gains are taxed at a much lower than
income. But this isn't a tax break for the wealthy per se, and it's not in
place to create more jobs.

------
MysticFear
Counterpoint: Steve Jobs created products that actually created demand. Hardly
anyone was buying new cell phones every year before than. The same thing
happened with personal computers, companies backed by rich people created the
demand.

